# Cable para nokia 6061



## juanemiliob

Les quería comentar que el cable para subir fotos y otras cosas al este celular (nokia 6061) no existe.. y la conexión mini usb que tiene en la parte inferior del teléfono es para flasheo..


----------



## gorfather

hola juane mira yo soy de medoza y tengo el cable de el nokia 6061 no se queria avisarte cualquier cosa dejame algo escrito


----------



## juanemiliob

hola gorfather......  tenes el cable.. ?? los driver??' te funciona?? yo fui a buenos aires a un curso de  capacitacion de nokia.. y me informaciónrmaron que el conector usb del nokia 6061 solo sirve para flasheo. (cambio de software)


----------



## gorfather

no mira yo lo utilizo para pasar ringtones y fotos o lo que sea, con el programa mobib y para desblokearlo simplemente con un calculador de codigos pero si vos sabes de algun programa de flasheo o unlocker por favor estaria interesado en que me digas de donde sacarlo chau averigua bien por que yo soy de mendoza y lo consegui aca al cable asi que en bs as tiene que estar sirve tambien para los modelos 1110 6060 6030
de ultima pregunta por el cable para estos chau cualquier cosa mandame un mail 
liam_gin87@hotmail.com


----------



## incubus

el cable si existe, yo estuve buscándolo hasta encontrarlo, el programa que usa para la comunicación entre el pc y el celular es el mobilmb.
cualquier pregunta enviame un mensaje a incubus67@hotmail.com


----------



## soney

HOLA  que tal soy soney de cali colombia y me interesaria comprar uno alguno sabe donde podria conprarlo y que me salga bn


PD: que es un flasheo


----------



## incubus

hola chicos, saludos desde Panamá

He recibido varios mails, con la inquietud de solicitar orientación para la conexión del 6061 al pc.

Les envío algunas imágenes sobre el procedimiento. Espero que les sirva de ayuda.
Disculpen la resolución de mi webcam, no es la mejor.

No duden es escribir si aún tienen problemas

Saludos.

Este segmento para la conexión del celular.
Debe agregarse una nueva conexión. 

Primero instalen el driver del cable
luego el mobimb
reemplacen el archivo MPBrowser en la carpeta donde se instaló, por el que viene con el archivo comprimido (este es archivo trucado)
una vez instalado los dos software, conecten el cable al celular, luego conecten el cable a la ranura usb. La pc debe reconocer el cable (así fue como me funcionó a mí). Hecho esto no es necesario agregar settings al programa. Sino, entonces hacer lo siguiente:

Ir a File, Setting, Add Connection

En mi pc utilizó FBUS on COM4













Aqui les muestro la navegación por las carpetas (en este ejemplo las de los ringtones)




























Aquí les coloco para descargar el mobimb
*http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/MobiMBV335.zip*


Este otro para el driver del cable
*http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/usbdriver.zip*



Como podrán ver, el cable si existe, es posible subir ringtones, juegos, borrar los ringtones existentes, etc.

Saludos


----------



## gronzo

no se que pasa pero no me detecta el celularr.. segui tus pasos y la verdad que no me lo detecta..


----------



## mreaec

Yo tambien tengo el Nokia 6061 y el MobiMb me lo detecta así:  RH-98  .

Y en el explorador solo aparece ese nombre pero ni una carpeta ni nada, por favor alguien que me ayude, ya tengo el cable pero no puedo subirle ni un tono!!.


----------



## incubus

utiliza los drivers que deje en la respuesta que publiqué.
es posible que estés omitiendo algo y por eso no te reconoce el cable.

saludos


----------



## mreaec

No se, creo que ha de ser problema de firmware porque probe otro 6061 y si me funciono, ya que hay dos tipos de firmware el rh-74 y rh-98.

No se sabe si hay forma de cambiar el firmware del 6061?

Gracias,


----------



## kramnik_23

mreaec dijo:
			
		

> No se, creo que ha de ser problema de firmware porque probe otro 6061 y si me funciono, ya que hay dos tipos de firmware el rh-74 y rh-98.
> 
> No se sabe si hay forma de cambiar el firmware del 6061?
> 
> Gracias,




Yo tambien tengo el Nokia 6061 y segui al pie de la letra lo que publico incubus en su post y no puedo navegar por las carpetas del celular... el MobiMb me detecta el Nokia como RH-98 tengo FBUS en COM 4... y no creo que sean los drivers porque los baje del post de incubus y de hecho si me detecta el celular... asi que pienso el cable y el driver ya hicieron su trabajo... lo que no se puede es el software... o tal vez el RH-98 sea mas nuevo que el RH-74 y solamente la explicacion de incubus sirva pra el NOkia 6061 RH-74 y el RH-98 todavia no hay software... ya que tambien trate con Oxygen Phone manager y me lo detecta como otro celular... si es asi entonces todos los que tenemos el NOkia 6061 RH-98 no podremos subir ni bajar fotos , ringtones ni juegos... ( al menos hasta que algun programador nos eche la mano )...


----------



## kramnik_23

Bueno yo como muchos de ustedes poseo un Nokia 6061 y desde hace tiempo he investigado como pasarle tonos, imagenes y juegos desde cable usb... ya que como vivo en Mexico el servicio de paquetes de datos no lo tiene activado (en este caso Telcel) en plan de prepago... ya que estos individuos solo te lo activan en plan de postpago (renta mensual) bueno ... pues si existe el cable para pasarle ringtones y se llama Cable Usb CA-45 y lo consegui facilmente en internet... ejemplo. mercadolibre.com cuesta alrededor de 120 pesos mas envio.. aunque ya hay varias partes donde lo venden (ojo no es original de Nokia) es generico ... bueno cuando lo consigas bajate el controlador de usb de esta pagina. 
http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/usbdriver.zip

lo instalas... y luego reinicias tu pc... despues bajas el MobiMb de esta direccion.

http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/MobiMBV335.zip

lo descomprimes y lo ejecutas lo instalas y ya esta... (ojo si tu Nokia 6061 es RH-98 tienes que bajar la ultima actualizacion del MobiMb de su pagina oficial... aunque solo te dure 15 dias ... le bajas tonos gratis de www.torrent.com o www.torrentazos.com ahi buscan ringphones o javagames cellphones... bajas archivos zip donde vienen mas de 500 tonos y gifs animados y ya con el cable y el software puedes personalizar tu Nokia 6061 como tu quieras... y es cierto tiene poca memoria pero los mp3s los puedes cortar ... y grabar a 56kbs o 46 y se escuchan muy bien... yo tengo como 10 mp3s cortados.. de 20 segundos... c/u y muchos fondos de pantalla ( de a 7kb cada uno) y los juegos pues no te conviene mucho meterle ya que ocupan mucho espacio pero si quieres meterle solo fijate que no rebasen los 160 ks ya que si tienen mas el telefono se cuelga... bueno es mi aportacion ... si tienen alguna duda ahi esta mi e-mail... saludos y disfruten su telefono... por cierto bastante bonito.


----------



## kramnik_23

juanemiliob dijo:
			
		

> Les quería comentar que el cable para subir fotos y otras cosas al este celular (nokia 6061) no existe.. y la conexión mini usb que tiene en la parte inferior del teléfono es para flasheo..



Bueno yo como muchos de ustedes poseo un Nokia 6061 y desde hace tiempo he investigado como pasarle tonos, imagenes y juegos desde cable usb... ya que como vivo en Mexico el servicio de paquetes de datos no lo tiene activado (en este caso Telcel) en plan de prepago... ya que estos individuos solo te lo activan en plan de postpago (renta mensual) bueno ... pues si existe el cable para pasarle ringtones y se llama Cable Usb CA-45 y lo consegui facilmente en internet... ejemplo. mercadolibre.com cuesta alrededor de 120 pesos mas envio.. aunque ya hay varias partes donde lo venden (ojo no es original de Nokia) es generico ... bueno cuando lo consigas bajate el controlador de usb de esta pagina. 
http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/usbdriver.zip

lo instalas... y luego reinicias tu pc... despues bajas el MobiMb de esta direccion.

http://ciudad.latinol.com//i178/MobiMBV335.zip

lo descomprimes y lo ejecutas lo instalas y ya esta... (ojo si tu Nokia 6061 es RH-98 tienes que bajar la ultima actualizacion del MobiMb de su pagina oficial... aunque solo te dure 15 dias ... le bajas tonos gratis de www.torrent.com o www.torrentazos.com ahi buscan ringphones o javagames cellphones... bajas archivos zip donde vienen mas de 500 tonos y gifs animados y ya con el cable y el software puedes personalizar tu Nokia 6061 como tu quieras... y es cierto tiene poca memoria pero los mp3s los puedes cortar ... y grabar a 56kbs o 46 y se escuchan muy bien... yo tengo como 10 mp3s cortados.. de 20 segundos... c/u y muchos fondos de pantalla ( de a 7kb cada uno) y los juegos pues no te conviene mucho meterle ya que ocupan mucho espacio pero si quieres meterle solo fijate que no rebasen los 160 ks ya que si tienen mas el telefono se cuelga... bueno es mi aportacion ... si tienen alguna duda ahi esta mi e-mail... saludos y disfruten su telefono... por cierto bastante bonito.


----------



## jomarocas

hola juanemikliodisculpa pero me podrias ayudar con los drivers y todo eso es que me funciono la primera vez y luego no se que sucedio estoy hablando del celular 6061 y bueno no me sirvio ensayado todo mire lo wue  pasa es que tengo el driver y lo demas pero cuando conecto el celu me aparece algo raro en mobi y lo demas y es que aprece conectao y luego desconectrado me podrias ayudar si quieres te explico mejor despues de que me comunique contigo gracias


----------

